# Buying an adult dog?



## bornfreenowexpensive (Mar 27, 2011)

Can anyone give me some suggestions on what to look for and ask about when contacting breeders about their older dogs (6 months +)?

I don't want the pup with worst temperament/conformation from the last litter, and I also don't want an expensive show/breeding prospect either. I am just not into doing the whole "puppy thing" and would like a dog that has some house manners and basic training. 

Also, what can I expect to pay for a dog out of the fuzzy puppy stage, but that has lived in a home, not a kennel?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Would you consider a rescue? Rescued GSDs are in foster homes where they have been evaluated, temperament tested and are often house broken. The foster home can tell you if they are good with cats, kids, dogs, energy level, and any quirks they may have. 

Rescue GSDs come in all sizes, colors and ages. I'd say the average adoption fee in my area is $250.00. Rescue dogs are speutered and UTD on shots. If you are comfortable evaluating the dog yourself, you could adopt directly from a shelter. You can check the urgent section here.


----------



## bornfreenowexpensive (Mar 27, 2011)

We're absolutely considering rescue as well, and have feelers out locally for the right dog. A long distance adoption isn't an option for us, unfortunately. Since finding a solid and well-socialized GSD is our first priority, I have gotten a few nudges to contact breeders about older puppies/young adults.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Some breeders may have older pups returned due to lifestyle change or new owners realizing how much work a dog, especially a working breed is.. Definitely ask the hard questions, meet the dog as well as see if the breeder can meet you somewhere off their property out and about with the dog to see how it reacts in a different environment, say like a busy park or in town/city, etc.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I would like to say that I personally loved getting a dog instead of a puppy. I think it's very important to know your lifestyle and be able to be up front about that when talking to rescuers/breeders. For instance: had I been the kind of person who liked to have parties, or even just have a bunch of people over all the time; Sasha wouldn't have been the dog for me. She likes new people in small doses and isn't a huge fan of lost of commotion. Her foster mom was very upfront with me about all of this. I also knew that since shew as still fairly young she would require LOTS of exercise, so if I were looking for something a little mellower I would have gone a little older. I don't know just things like that. How important is it that your new dog is good around kids. You know that kind of thing.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

You can get a really nice dog from a reputable breeder that way. I know a breeder who titles her dogs and when they are about 3 years old (or championed), they are "collected", neutered, and adopted out. They are really nice dogs, too. 

You really need to find out about health and temperament, it's still a lot like buying a puppy.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

reputable breeder - key to purchasing any dog.

Be aware of 'kennel' dogs. You want a breeder that works with their puppies and socializes them. There are breeders that have older puppies that never sold and they have never been out of their runs. You shouldn't see this with a reputable breeder so get references before choosing a breeder if you go that route.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Definitely get your name out there to reputable breeders... let them know you're interested. It may take awhile, but sometimes breeders have dogs that are returned to them... and sometimes it can be as simple as life circumstances that have changed (someone lost a job and they can no longer afford the dog, death in the family, etc.) and not because they think there's something wrong with the dog. This kind of a dog would likely have been home raised rather than kennel raised.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

and if at all possible, GO VISIT if they have older puppies/dogs, go check them out for yourself , atleast since they are older, you'll get alot better idea of how they are temperment wise in person.


----------

